# Bio-catolet? And replacing litter?



## Chove (Mar 23, 2014)

I was in Pets At Home today to buy supplies for my boys and they didn't have any Back 2 Nature and they said the supply of that hasn't been great recently though they were able to order some in for me to collect probably next week. The man at the desk suggested Bio-catolet as suitable instead (they didn't have any of that either though). The internet seems to think it's suitable for rats, or did I just google badly? And are rats usually okay with a change of litter if I have to switch? I've been using Back 2 Nature for years now so I've never had to try changing their substrate. (I can't remember what my long-ago rats had, just that it came in a big sack and I think it may have been originally for horses. Sounded like "Absorbaloff" which is a villain from Dr Who so it can't have been called that precisely.)


----------



## Lunchy (Aug 28, 2017)

I believe Back2Nature and Bio-catolet are basically the same litter so it's fine. There is one that is scented (can't remember if it's Bio-catolet or another one) so just check if it's scented - if not, it's fine and they shouldn't have any issues swapping


----------



## NannyToRats (May 20, 2018)

OP assuming you're in the UK, try petplanet for Back2Nature - it's about 33% saving compared to PaH prices and delivery is free if you buy over a certain amount.


----------

